# This Guy Spent 46 Years In Prison For A Crime He Did Not Commit.



## vevster (Apr 23, 2020)

He is really old, but looks so good in the pics I see...


https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/04/us/longest-wrongful-prison-sentence/


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 23, 2020)

Sad.  Another black man wrongfully imprisoned.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 23, 2020)

His paintings are really good. Very sad to have lost time with his children.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 25, 2020)

And a family broken up. The CORONA took one of the executioners who executed an innocent man. He became anti-death penalty after he served time for fraud. I’m sure many innocent people have died from the death penalty and mentally ill people who should be in hospital for the criminally insane.

I saw a video 0f a white police arresting a black guy recently and he put drugs on him while they were arresting him. Someone videoed it and put it on fb. So  it is still happening.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 25, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> And a family broken up. The CORONA took one of the executioners who executed an innocent man. He became anti-death penalty after he served time for fraud. I’m sure many innocent people have died from the death penalty and mentally ill people who should be in hospital for the criminally insane.
> 
> I saw a video 0f a white police arresting a black guy recently and he put drugs on him while they were arresting him. Someone videoed it and put it on fb. So  it is still happening.


I think they used the cops body camera to get one man who took a plea deal. He had just come out of the hospital and they threw him to the ground. He wasn’t even driving just a passenger in the car.


----------



## tibb1908 (Apr 26, 2020)

46 yrs of his life only =$1.5 million and change. That seems so unfair to wrongfully imprison some but for 46 years that money is not enough.


----------



## january noir (Apr 27, 2020)

This is the main reason I am against the death penalty.  There are too many people who have died that are innocent.


----------



## tibb1908 (May 13, 2020)

I watched this and he has a good spirit but I guess the alternative would be to stay angry at the world. I was upset at the little measly sum the state gave him for 46 years.


----------

